# Getting cut



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi guys. Been training 3 years and got up from 9.5 stone to 13 stone. I was just over 11 at the start of the year and have been eating like a horse.

I'm starting to cut now for my summer hols as I've developed a little bit of podge. I started today so these pics are minutes old. I'll update with pics every 3 weeks or so.

Please can you guys comment and let me know what you think. I was literally like a rake when I started so I'm happy with how it's going. Take it easy on me though!

Cheers


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Look like you will look good cut up, got quite a bit of muscle there mate, look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers Craig! Taken me a long time to get confidence to post up pics because like I say I was a rake! Think my back surprised me the most as I haven't really seen it much.

First cardio session done tonight. Hitting legs tomorrow as part of my push, pull, legs routine. Post up more pics in a week prob for next 8-10 weeks.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Legs day today.

2x5 90kg squats. Prob look light but I'm building it steady to avoid injury.

2x5 105kg leg press

2x5 40kg ham curls

2x5 150kg calf raises


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

all the best with it mate.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Once you get the diet and cardio in check, you will start to see the fat drop off, good luck mate!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Push day. All try to be 2x5

BB bench press, 80kg x 5. 80kg x 4

DB shoulders, 18kg 2 x 5. Still lot in tank so up to 20-22 next week

Dips with 5kg 2 x 5

Skull crushers, 17kg 2 x 5. Up to 23 next week as still had in tank

Tricep pull down, 40kg 2 x 5

20 mins cardio. 10% incline, speed 2 treadmill


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

good luck with the cut mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a few beers last night with old man so training could have been better today. Not to worry. On the wagon again for 6 weeks.

Deadlifts 1 set 130kg

Bent over rows 60 3x6

Chins 2x6

Couple of bicep exercises


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck with the cut mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Update to this as I'm incorporating hiit from next week:

Mon: hiit. 2 min warm up on rower followed by 8 sets of 15 second all out rows then 45 seconds of normal pace. Then 20 mins on bike at steady pace

Tue or weds: BB bench. Weighted dips. Military press. Skull crushers. 20 min incline walk

Thurs: As Mon

Fri: rest

Sat: squats or press. Deadlifts. Pull ups. Bicep curls. Abs. 20 min incline walk

Sun: rest

This will be followed for 9 weeks on 2300 Kcals ED. approx 100g fat ED. 200g protein ED. 100g carbs (training days)

Approx bf is 12.5% (see pics). New pics will be up after 9 weeks.

In tomorrow to do a push day then sat to do pull day. New routine kicks in from mon.


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Rob, with the HIIT, perhaps you want to bring the rest period down and the sprint period up a little, perhaps to 20/40 then work up to a 30/30? Also, do you ever do a treadmill HIIT session?

Good luck with the cut by the way, I'll be watching with interest. I have been out for 6 weeks of a 4 month detachment and have been hitting the weights and cardio, and now want to lose a bit of meat. Im using the treadmill for HIIT, 2 min warmup, 13 x 30 sec 17km/h, 30 sec 10 km/h and a 2 min warmdown. I plan to get some early nights then do it fasted firstthing.com!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

myles said:


> Rob, with the HIIT, perhaps you want to bring the rest period down and the sprint period up a little, perhaps to 20/40 then work up to a 30/30? Also, do you ever do a treadmill HIIT session?
> 
> Good luck with the cut by the way, I'll be watching with interest. I have been out for 6 weeks of a 4 month detachment and have been hitting the weights and cardio, and now want to lose a bit of meat. Im using the treadmill for HIIT, 2 min warmup, 13 x 30 sec 17km/h, 30 sec 10 km/h and a 2 min warmdown. I plan to get some early nights then do it fasted firstthing.com!!


Cheers myles. I'll try the 20/40 to start with. See how I get on! Knees a bit dodgy at min so don't want to do too much on it tbh with regards the treadmill


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck mate, hard to keep the motivation going sometimes i know but just keep thinking of the upcoming hols, we all want to look decent on the beach


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck mate. you're not a rake now.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Best of luck buddy...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers guys. Gonna chill this weekend and hit hard Monday. Need to gear myself up for a long hard 9 weeks!


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Like how ya wall paper matches ya bed..lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nasty wallpaper though mate! Serious duvet/wallcovering clash going on there.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

chilli said:


> nasty wallpaper though mate! Serious duvet/wallcovering clash going on there.


Do you honestly think I did that? Haha. I live with my Mrs. Just bought a house too so I've said she can do whatever so long as I get the garage for weights and that! Haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Why only one set of deads?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gym today. Back still ain't clever so I've been limited today. Basically managed to do a bit of hiit on the rower. Christ it's hard having had limited physio for a while!

Big strict diet starts mon. Already noticing I'm looking a lot less bloaty than my pics so can't wait to see how I look in 2 weeks!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

be interested to see your diet. you going to post it?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Gym today. Back still ain't clever so I've been limited today. Basically managed to do a bit of hiit on the rower. Christ it's hard having had limited physio for a while!
> 
> Big strict diet starts mon. Already noticing I'm looking a lot less bloaty than my pics so can't wait to see how I look in 2 weeks!


Good luck with this mate, looks like your off to a flying start already plus as one of the guys said in your first pics you have a good amount of muscle and now ur burning fat I'll look great in know time, I'm on the same mission at the moment so keep up the good work and check out my journal if you have five.

Cheers austin


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

chilli said:


> be interested to see your diet. you going to post it?


7:30 50g oats, 25g whey, 200ml semi milk. Multi vits

10:30 25g whey and water

12:30 tuna/chicken salad w 1tbsp evoo and Mayo/dipping suace

3:30 25g whey and water 1tbsp natty pb

Pre wo 25g dextrose, 3g taurine and water

Pwo 50g whey and 50g dextrose

7:30 as 12:30

10:00 1 tbsp udos oil, 100g vff cottage cheese

Also drink a good 6 pints of water a day. Bad back at min but hoping to kick off hiit tomorrow


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lots of warm ups but only show working sets;

BB chest press 5x70kg, 6x75kg

Shoulder press 2 sets of 5x18kg

Dips 2 sets of 5 with 10kg attached

Skull crushers 2 sets of 5x27kg

20 min 10% incline at 3.0 speed.

Hiit on thurs. 2 min warm up then 8 sets of 30 sec sprint, 60 sec jog on treadmill followed by 20 mins on the bike.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hiit done tonight and I am absolutey hanging!

5 min warm up on rower followed by 8 sets of 30 sec all out carnage then 1 minute calm down.

Then did ten mins of a program on bike which varied between easy medium and bloody hard!

Can notice the change in 2 weeks so I'm hoping if I stick with my strict diet and carry on with the 2 days of hiit and 20 min incline walks post training I'll get cut up brilliantly!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well up for it today and did deadlift pb. Numerous amounts of 60, 80, 100, 120 kg then I went on to to 4 reps of 140kg which I was super chuffed with.

Then did two sets of pull ups (soon I'll be adding weight to them)

Finally did some ez bar curls ranking from 17kg to 27kg.

Enjoying it a lot so far and seeing good results


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck with this cut bro!

I'm subscribed to this thread, love a good transformation log 

what sups are you using (if any)? and what does your diet look like?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sound like your doing well mate. Plus your seeing strength gains while cutting! Can't be bad ha.


----------



## gettinghuge (Dec 6, 2010)

You'll cut down easy mate.

I'm cutting with GH and i'm seeing insane results. Fat literally melting off me. Ive got some T4 on the way which I'll start when I get it, and I imagine that will further aid the fat loss.

I been doing:

Monday: Early morning pre-breakfast cardio (45mins) BCAA's prior to gym.

Tuesday: Evening push session: still benched 150KG with spotter even though I'm on PCT and it was my last set. (managed 15 reps on 100kg easy)

Wednesday: Early morning pre-breakfast cardio (45mins) BCAA's prior to gym.

Thursday: Evening Pull session: clean and jerked 100kg, clean and pressed 90kg

Friday: Early morning pre-breakfast cardio (45mins) BCAA's prior to gym.

Saturday: Legs session somewhere in the day when I have the most energy

Sunday: Complete Rest

I used to do 2 sessions a day with early morning cardio and an evening weights session on the chest/back/shoulders/legs split, but I find that as I'm not on gear anymore I need more rest.

I'm really starting to realise the benefits of having more rest in between sessions - its always been said to me, but I've pretty much only just realised it.

I can see my abs and some striations in the shoulders etc, but I can still pinch about an inch of fat from my midrift, and I wont be happy until its gone.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CUT.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Good luck with this cut bro!
> 
> I'm subscribed to this thread, love a good transformation log
> 
> what sups are you using (if any)? and what does your diet look like?


Diet is posted below mate in earlier ones I did. Supplement wise I use a protein blend, oats, taurine, L glut and jack3d as well as dextrose on training days


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

For anyone interested, this is my final set of deadlifts from yesterday. It's 140kg and my pb 

Gone up from 80kg to this in about 4 months so super chuffed. Excuse the noise and facial expression but I was busting my [email protected]!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hiit tonight. Bloody ruined!

2 min rower warm up followed by 8 sets of 30 sec all out / 60 sec rest

Then did ten mins on bike.

Legs kill now!!!!!!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Hiit tonight. Bloody ruined!
> 
> 2 min rower warm up followed by 8 sets of 30 sec all out / 60 sec rest
> 
> ...


Pain is progress mate. :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

great progress, the hiit excerises you decribed made me sweat reading it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Weights session tonight

BB chest press: plenty of warm up exercises followed by 2 sets of 5 reps with 75kg

Db shoulder press 2 sets of 5 with 20kg each arm

2 sets of 5 10kg weighted dips

2 sets of 5 27kg skull crushers

Usual 20 min 10% incline walk.

Starting to see abs popping through now so chuffed with that. Can anyone recommend any good abb exercises to start throwing into the mix?

Cheers guys


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi mate how much weight have you lost since start of cut


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

steve bridgend said:


> Hi mate how much weight have you lost since start of cut


I weighed 13 at start and just over 12.5 now I believe so about 6 pounds.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

How much have you dropped kaka by mate since you were bulking sry for all the questions just I need to start a cut soon


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

steve bridgend said:


> How much have you dropped kaka by mate since you were bulking sry for all the questions just I need to start a cut soon


Presume you mean kcals yeah? Well on bulk I was doing 4000 a day which was quite a bit more than maintenance so I was packing on weight but not all good! Now doing 2200 which is 500 less than my maintenance level


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes mate kals sorry iPod spells what it wants rather than what I type thanks for that I eat around 4000kals a day at the mo no idea what my maintenance is tbh anyways good luck with the rest of the cut


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought id come on here to express my sins as today I've been terrible!

Chicken Burger at lunch. 

Mcflurry at 4:30 

And now spaghetti bolognese with 2 beers. 

However I have gone from just under 13 stone to 12,4 in 4 weeks so I'm happy. Been eating 200g protein a day and still making progress on weight lifted so I'm happy. Gonna do 45 min fasted cardio in morn so I don't feel as guilty!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought I'd get some pics to see how I'm looking so far. Pics show a noticeable change in my gut and my arms have a lot more veins visible so I presume it's due to my cutting,

Any critique or feedback welcome


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Been following this journal from the start and your progress is impressive mate. Your looking alot better, definitely a noticeable drop in bodyfat!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

craig24 said:


> Been following this journal from the start and your progress is impressive mate. Your looking alot better, definitely a noticeable drop in bodyfat!


Thanks mate. I've had a lot of encouragement on here and few mates so it always helps 

Off to do some deads, squats, pull ups and bicep work now. Next pictures will be up in 7 weeks when I go on hol.

Do you think I can strip quite a bit more in that time? Noticing energy is low now due to low carbs I'm taking!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good session today.

Did various reps of weight on deads all way up from 60kg to 140kg. Got 4 reps out of 140. As I'm cutting I'm pretty sure I've hit my limit while on this diet. Gonna try maintain the 140 which is hard cos of low carb intake!

Did two sets of 5 rep squats on smith machine at 50kg. Haven't done squats free range in a while due to a bad back. Easing back into it and going to stay on smith machine as I personally feel I get more out of it.

Then did two sets of 5 rep pull ups with 5kg attatched which is up from just body weight previously,

Then did some ez bar curls followed by 30 min 10% incline walk at 2.5mph.

Mrs is noticing change now as she said 'errrr yuck' as I'm getting visible veins in my arms. Haha.

Now for a BBQ in the sun and some chick chick chiiiiicken!!!!


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

You can defo drop more bodyfat in 7 weeks mate. Just up the cardio if you feel the fat loss slowing down. Or try a few fasted cardio sessions.

Also try a pre workout supplement like Jack3d if your feeling you have no energy for workouts. It's defo helped me while cutting.

Good luck mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mixed it up today as weather was lovely so didn't want to be stuck in a hot gym!

Woke up at 9am and did faster cardio. Did a 1.2 mile jog of a 2.2 mile loop I like. I mixed up last mile by walking and doing 3 sets of sprints. I was fooked big time at the end from the sprints


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

As I'm on hol all week  I went to the gym this morning and did the following;

Bench press 2 sets of 5 with 75kg

Shoulder press as above with 22kg per arm (up 2kg from last week)

Dips as above with 12kg attached (up 2kg)

Skull crushers as above with 27kg

Chuffed with shoulder and dips increase considering I'm on a cut. Last year max I could shoulder press was 16kg per arm! Just wouldn't budge! For anyone stuck on lifts etc I'd recommend the Rippetoe ss program as I did it Jan-march and I've noticed a huge change in my lifts.

Prob worth while mentioning my pre work out sups too. Normally use jack3d but I did 3 scoops other week and had a bad crash after. Jittery as hell! So I thought id get a few samples and see if they're good.

Did black powder Sunday and it was crap for me. Didn't notice anything at all!

Did Dorian Yates nox today and wow! Immense focus and energy, not to mention brilliant pumps on tricep work! I'll deffo be getting this!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great journal mate, on a cut at the moment too so feeling your pain! Making great progress in any case mate, well done.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yet another lovely day so I swapped hiit in the gym for fasted cardio. Did a 2.2 mile run half of which was a reasonable jog and the last was fast paced jog. Safe to say it did the trick. Knackered!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right guys the time has come and I really need help!

Those following me will know that today is my deadlift, squats, chins and curls day. No problem with anything apart from deadlifts. I've hit a plateu and I don't know what to do.

I did what I normally do which is 2x5 bar, 1x5 60kg, 1x3 100kg and 1x2 120kg. I then normally manage to get 4 reps with 140kg out. (last 2 weeks when I've weighed 12,6 and 12,4 respectively) today though I only got 2 reps and it was so hard! I just couldn't do anymore and I'm fairly gutted.

As I'm new and naive to all of this I need help. I now weigh 12.2 and I'm getting visibly more ripped. Is hitting a plateu like this normal on a cut? At min I do 2x5 on all exercises. Should I maybe approach a different technique like 3x10 and lower weight? I'm really confused now guys and need help.

Cheers.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Right guys the time has come and I really need help!
> 
> Those following me will know that today is my deadlift, squats, chins and curls day. No problem with anything apart from deadlifts. I've hit a plateu and I don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


Please heeeeeelp!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

No advice guys? Normally have people quick to respond


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right guys i'm half way through by cutting diet so thought i'd post up my thoughts on it so people can see what it's like. Today is the start of week 6 and I have another 6 weeks to go.

Right so when I started I was 13 stone (which I gained since 1st Jan when I was 11 stone bang on) and I had noticed as well as friends etc that I was broadening out a lot. Yes while there was muscle there was also fat and clothes were becomming very tight! The first few weeks cutting were really really hard! Going from eating lots of food like rice, pasta, potatoes down to tin after tin of tuna/mackeral with salad was very hard especially when my favourite food is spag bol and chill con carne! I also struggled to adapt to having very low energy!

Things in the gym were good however and I was still progressing with lifts. I noticed though as my weight decreased so did 'the punch' of my lifts, so much to the point that on Sat I failed to complete my deadlifts. (Now having to lower weight by 10-20kg and up reps). It doesn't take a genius to work this out but it's hard to swallow my pride considering i've always looked to progress in lifting while bulking so to stick at the same weights is bloody depressing at times!

So I now sit at 11stone 13 lbs and I have another 6 hard weeks to go! I've started to adapt to the food and the cardio but the weights are starting to hammer me due to low energy! Either way i'm going to push through it as i'm loving seeing the rewards so far. It may seem strange but although i'm a stone lighter I actually feel bigger due to the way my muscles stand out now. In an ideal world I don't want to cut any lower than 11,7. If I do then i'm going to have to manipulate my diet slightly.

Next pics will be up in 6 weeks and hopefuly i'll be looking good as i'm starting abb work this week.

Feel free to make comments or ask any questions if you want to know anything about what i'm doing.


----------



## Markatron (Apr 26, 2011)

congrats on the progress so far mate and good luck with the rest 

p.s hope that aint your bedroom in the pics, kinda girly


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Great progress, and like you say you feel bigger cos you're getting more definition, makes you feel good. Have you tried carb cycling? At least then you won't have to stay off all your favourite meals, and might help the motivation knowing a good meal is just round the corner rather than tuna tuna tuna... :rockon:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right as you'll have seen I've been struggling with my original 2x5 fairly heavy lifts the past week that I've been using ever since bulking. I carried on doing 2x5 as I was still seeing gains but the low carbs etc are now taking their toll. Tonight topped it off as I couldn't do most of my sets.

Here is what I was meant to do as I have been doing previously;

BB chest 2x5 75kg. I could only do one 4 reps so I had to knock down to 70 to get 5 reps out

Db shoulders 2x5 22kg each arm. I only got 3 reps out!

Sure you get the picture!

This turned out to be the final straw and I spent the rest of the session doing more reps and less weight.

So I've now decided I can't carry on with 2x5 so I'm going to do the same exercises but with less weight and more reps. This is my plan of next session of the usual exercises;

BB chest 3x12 50kg as opposed to 2x5 75kg

Db shoulders 3x12 14kg as opposed to 2x5 22kg

Dips 3x12 bodyweight as opposed to 2x5 with 12kg on me

Skull crushers 3x12 17kg as opposed to 2x5 27kg

I've also added some abb work into it. Started tonight and will continue to do 3x8 situps on some machine which murdered me! Then 3x8 hanging leg raises.

I'll also continue to do a walk after but I'm knocking it down to 15 mins.

Deadlifts, squats, chins and biceps sat so I'll also be knocking reps/sets up to 3x12 instead of 2x5.

Having lost 13 lbs or so it was only a matter of time before I had to change to this type of training. Hard to change but needs must for the next 6 weeks!

Think I've decided that after these 6 weeks I may knock cutting out all together and adopt a lean bulk diet. Basically bulk but carry on walking pwo to keep fat at bay.

All comments or suggestions welcome as per.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice 2.2 mile run tonight which I did at a really good pace. Then blasted down the super steep drive and dive 5 sets of sprints up it. Hit the spot nicely


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sound like your doing well mate. Might be time to start the lean bulk soon. You happy with your body fat? You may aswel lean now as much as poss, so after your bulk you should still be at a reasonable body fat percentage.

How is your diet looking and what are you going to change to when you start the lean bulk?

Any progress pics?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

craig24 said:


> Sound like your doing well mate. Might be time to start the lean bulk soon. You happy with your body fat? You may aswel lean now as much as poss, so after your bulk you should still be at a reasonable body fat percentage.
> 
> How is your diet looking and what are you going to change to when you start the lean bulk?
> 
> Any progress pics?


Well it's 6 weeks until my hol so I was going to cut until then. I'm fairly happy with my bodyfat but want more to come off. Starting to see the abbs now though so I'm happy!

When I get to 11,7 I'm gonna start a bit of a lean bulk. I'll prob do a week at calorie maintenance level (2700) then up it to 3k. This is what I've eaten today and I'll tell you what i'm likely to add when going for lean bulk.

7:30: 30g pro blend 50g oats with 200ml ss milk

10:30: 30g blend with 200 ss milk and an apple

12:30: tin of mackerel with some salad and a little tie dipping sauce

3:30 as 10:30 and 1tbsp natty pb

7:30 I'll be having a tin of tuna with a bit of salad

10:30 I'll be having about 75g cottage cheese

In terms of lean bulk, for now I'll just start having brown rice with my lunch (chilli, Cajun chicken etc) and the same sort of things (brown rice, spaghetti, potatoes etc) with tea time meal. When I up to a bigger bulk though I'll be adding some more meat and some oats to mid morning shake.

I'll put some more pics up later tonight to show how I'm getting on.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Updated pics guys. Let me know your thoughts. Can see big difference from when I started 6 weeks ago! Lost 15 lbs so far


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Back and biceps today incorporating 12 reps instead of 5.

Deadlifts 3x12 at 60kg

Lat pulls 3x12 at 40kg

Chins 2x5 body weight

Ez curls 3x12 at 17kg

Various abb work

Running around after my 18 month old god son for cardio after! Jese!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just been for a nice run. Really enjoying seeing the change in my fitness levels. Did 2 mile run at 11.08 per mile. Shattered now big time but all worth it.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

defo a big difference matey. well done. keep it up bud...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What a bloody stressful day! Pay solicitors a shed load and and they can't even sort me a move date into my new house!!!!!

Anyway I've come home stressed and gone for a run to clear my head. What a great run at that! 3.5 mile Which I'm chuffed with!!!! Thank god for prodigy getting me through that last mile!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't believe how much fat I'm shifting guys! Now have a beauty vain showing through each arm! Haha 

Was meant to do chest press, shoulder press, dips and abbs in gym tonight but fancied mixing it up a bit as I get bored easilly!

So I stayed at home instead and did this;

Chest 5x15 push ups

Shoulders 5x10 decline push ups

Triceps 5x10 chair dips

Abbs 3x15 reverse crunches.

Took these pics after. Chuffed!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right I'm after some advice now please as I'm nearing the end of my first cutting diet. I have 4 weeks to go then I've finished.

I've weighed myself and I sit at 11,5 which is up 4lbs from my start weight in Jan but down about 22lbs from my weight at the end of my bulk.

Now I understand that part of the bulk weight lost will be muscle but surely the majority of it is fat/water?

What I'm worried about is going back to the start and losing my gains! For this reason I'm going to knock 'bulking' and 'cutting' on the head after this and just do a 'lean bulk'. My TDEE is approx 2700 so that's why I'm doing 2200 Kcals at min. When I bilked though I went like a bat out of hell and ate 4000 Kcals a day! Now that's 1300 over TDEE and combined with zero cardio it's no wonder I put on 2 stone, most of which absolute $hite!

So I'm going to adopt a new approach after my summer hols which I'm hoping will see me gain about 1-1.albs a week. Plan is to eat 3200 Kcals per day to start with while still incorporating cardio 2-3 times per week. It's going to be a controlled trial and error approach as opposed to eating everything in my sight.

What are peoples views on lean bulks? I'd rather continuously grow as opposed to growing too quick then losing a lot of it!

Cheers


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nearly at the end of my cut now and the gym is going to be pretty much off limit for the next few weeks til hols as i've just bought a house and i'm gonna be busy busy busy! Until then i'll be carrying on with my running and pressups/dips at home. After my hols (Pretty much beginning of July) i'm hoping to have the garage kitted out with this lot http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php

I'll have had a nice earned rest so i'll be pushing on from there. I'll be starting the Wendler 5-3-1 training program and doing a lean bulk for a couple of months. (All of July/August) aiming to put on about 1 to 1.5 lbs a week (consuming 3300 Kcals to start with). Assuming I start wc 4th July and continue until Sunday 11th September i'll have been doing it 10 weeks so will aim to have put on between 10-15lbs. From there i'm going to start a Pmag PH cycle and up the calories (3600-4000) while still doing the 5-3-1 training.

People will think i'm mad thinking this far ahead but it really motivates me! The aim is to reach 14 stone while still having a reasonable body pat percentage. Even though i'm not going to be 'ripped' after the current cutting diet I think i'll have a great base to build on.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds good mate. I'm a huge fan of lean bulks, providing you can stick to a diet then you enjoy your cheat meal once a week or so.

Don't forget to buy an olympic bar with that weight stack too


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mate your looking really good. Big change snce the first lot of pictures. The lean bulk sounds good mate i'm sure it will work for you. The home gym stuuf looks mint as well!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dan86 said:


> Mate your looking really good. Big change snce the first lot of pictures. The lean bulk sounds good mate i'm sure it will work for you. The home gym stuuf looks mint as well!!!


Thanks for the positive feedback! Wish I could have got more of a 6 pack but one step at a time I guess! Anyway tonight I've done 5x15 press-ups and 5x10 incline ones too. Then immediately did 10 sets of hill sprints up the bloody steep drive!!!!

Looking forward to lean bulk. Never done one before (normally gone mad

and done no cardio) so it's going to be a nice change. I'll keep updated on here as per

Cheers!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just done a shed load of pressups and dips at home as can't go to gym for a few weeks.

Mrs took some pics then and I compared them to when I first started cutting 8 weeks ago. Look at this change! Couldn't believe it!

First pic is before and last one is now on each shot


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right so I've cancelled the gym!!!!

And in return I've gone and bought myself a big power cage with lat attatchment, Olympic weights and a bench! Should do me just lovely for my lean bulk training. Bang tidy!


----------

